# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Frage an VW California-Besitzer

## Old Rob

Wie transportiert ihr euer Surfmaterial? Insbesondere, wenn drei Personen mit entsprechendem Zeugs mitfahren.
Hab mir dieses Gefhrt angeschaut - so toll es ist zum Campen - wie soll ich 4 Boards, 10 Segel, Gabelbume, Masten und natrlich Gepck transportieren?

Gruss Robert

----------


## KIV

Moin Robert,
bei meinem ‚normalen‘ T5 ohne Hub- oder Hochdach hatte ich auf dem Trip in der letzten Woche ziemlich genau Deinen Umfang an Material auf dem Dach. 7 Segel in der Box, obendrauf ein Board und nen Wellenreiter, daneben noch drei Boards.
Ergnzung: Das ganze Geraffel hat vermutlich locker 100kg Gewicht. Das Hubdach vom T6 darf 50 tragen...

Hier steht Bldsinn, danke @Spacecowboy: [Da Du aber ziemlich sicher Dein Hochdach nutzen willst, ohne das ganze Zeug abzurumen, fllt die Lagerung auf dem Auto ja weg.]
Im Auto wird es sehr eng, da musst Du schon echt hoch stapeln...

Eigentlich bleibt dann sinnvoll nur noch ein Anhnger. 
Nachteil: weniger Fahrdynamik  :Wink: 
Vorteil: Alles schn ordentlich in angenehmer Hhe und kein nasses, dreckiges Zeug im Camper. Und fr Ausflge vom Campingplatz lsst Du den Hnger stehen und passt ggf auch noch in eine Tiefgarage....

VG Stefan

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Da Du aber ziemlich sicher Dein Hochdach nutzen willst, ohne das ganze Zeug abzurumen, fllt die Lagerung auf dem Auto ja weg.



Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage?!

Natrlich kann man das Dach auch mit Surfmaterial aufstellen. Kommt meines Wissens aber noch auf den Antrieb an, hydraulisch und elektrisch soll gehen, manuell eher heikel. Kurzes Googeln ergibt eine zulssige Last von 50kg (evtl. gibt's ja noch Varianten?), das ist natrlich zuwenig fr das komplette Surfmaterial und es muss noch was ins Auto.

Da mein T5 mit Fix-Dach 150kg trgt, musste ich mich nie tiefer mit dem Thema beschftigen.

Phil

----------


## KIV

Ja, da hast Du ganz offensichtlich recht.
Und mir war auch garnicht klar, dass man am Cali-Dach noch Trger anbringen kann.

Mit 50kg Max-Last ist man als Windsurfer aber schon ziemlich limitiert, Trger und Boxen haben ja auch schon ein ganz ordentliches Eigengewicht.
Ich finde lose Segel und Masten im Auto nervig, aber den grten Platzbedarf haben die Boards - bei relativ berschaubarem Gewicht. Echt eine schwierige Entscheidung.
Gibt’s den Cali auch in ‚lang‘? Da knnte man ja vllt noch ne Materialkiste einbauen..? Und welche Mblierung soll sonst noch rein? Wird es eine Anfahrt in einer Etappe zu nem festen Platz? Da kann man dann auch Boards ins Auto werfen und vor Ort schnell wieder ‚auslagern‘, ggf angeschlossen unterm Wagen. Dann wre die Kombination 2-3 Boards und Box auf dem Dach vermutlich meine erste Wahl. 

Hier gibt’s noch ne Diskussion zu dem Thema: https://www.caliboard.de/topic/14419...ldach-dachbox/

----------

